# Cant shut down P5AD2



## moose (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi All,

I have just put tpgether a PC based on the Asus P5AD2 mb. System consists of 3ghz p4 processor, 1gb RAM, 200mb drive, 128mb asus video card and asus dvd burner :smile: 

EVerything is great apart from the fact that I cannot seem to shut the pc down :4-dontkno . I hit SHUTDOWN and everything seems to be going according to plan only for the PC to powerup a few minutes after shutdown. Any ideas what setting I have missed while configuring???

Thanks

Moose


----------



## Bubbamill (Sep 19, 2004)

If I had to make a guess, I would say you have one of the MB jumpers enabled for the mouse, keyboard, or USB wakeup function. Like I said, just a guess, but you may want to check the jumpers to see if they are in the enabled position.....


----------



## moose (Oct 31, 2004)

I had a look. Every possible feature that could possibly power up the pc is disabled :4-dontkno 
I noticed this though when I switch off my adsl model router prior to shuting down the PC when I do shut down the PC it stays shut down. After the PC is shut down I can switch the modem back on (it is used by another PC) and the troublesome PC stays switched off......

ANy ideas anyone???

Is it possible for a billion 741GE modem to power up a PC?????


----------



## Netboy56 (Oct 25, 2004)

moose said:


> I had a look. Every possible feature that could possibly power up the pc is disabled :4-dontkno
> I noticed this though when I switch off my adsl model router prior to shuting down the PC when I do shut down the PC it stays shut down. After the PC is shut down I can switch the modem back on (it is used by another PC) and the troublesome PC stays switched off......
> 
> ANy ideas anyone???
> ...


I have the same problem with an ethernet sx200 Olitec modem. If I switch it off before shutting down my computer it's ok, although if it stays on my computer restarsts after 2 or 4 seconds. Obviously it's a bios problem.


----------



## moose (Oct 31, 2004)

Looking around on the web it seems obvious that many people are having this problem. I spoke to ASUS rep and he claims not to know anything about this. I suggested he does a simple search on the web :smile:


----------



## sssteve72 (Nov 4, 2004)

*computer restarts*

I am getting the same problems. I just put my computer together a few days ago and every once in a while I will shutdown and walk away only to find my computer back on a few minutes later. I am not sure about the jumper settings. I will check on that. But I think they are how they should be. If anyone finds out anything please post it here.

Here is what I am running..

P5ad2 Deluxe
3.2ghz 775
1 gig Corsair TWIN2X1024-5400C4
XP Pro
nec 3500 dvd drive
WD 74gig raptor
ati X700 pro


----------



## sneakywild (Nov 21, 2004)

Hi MOOSE

I had the same problem but once i loaded up Intel Chip set drivers plus Intel application excelarator everythings started working correctly. Maybe this will help you.

My System
P5ad2 Premium
3.6ghz 775
1 gig Corsair TWIN2X1024-5400C4
XP Pro
RAID 460gig Maxtors
ASUS Nvid 256md Vid


----------



## sssteve72 (Nov 4, 2004)

I have not had a chance to try this but I thought I would post Asus response to me. OF course they completely ignored the fact that I sayed that the problem disappears when I unplug my computer from my cable modem.

[11/16/2004 12:56:00 PM - nick23]
Please start by clearing the system c-mos memory following the procedure in your manual. Make sure the power AND the battery on the motherboard is removed before shorting the CLR RTC solder points or jumper pins. 
You may need to refer to the "Interrupt Request Table" in your manual and arrange your PCI add-in cards so they do not cause interrupt conflicts. Some devices just do not get along with each other. You may also remove your PCI cards to see if this corrects the problem. If it does, add the cards back one by one to see which card is causing the problem. Anytime you add, move, or remove a PCI card, please enter BIOS setup and set the option "Reset Configuration Data" to "Yes" if your BIOS has this option. This will force the BIOS to reassign resources to your PnP devices.
Next, enter Bios Setup and load setup defaults. 
Under Boot, if needed, please set the BOOT order. Then set "Reset Configuration Data" To "YES". Any other changes you need to make for your specific system configuration please do so at this time. 
Next, exit "Saving Changes" and this should correct the issue. 
Also for Windows 9X or ME, they have some issues with CPU speeds greater than 2.1 GHz (see MS Q312108) or memory above 512 MB total system memory (see MS Q253912). These O.S. cannot cache the memory properly. If your CPU is greater than 2.1 GHz, you will need to contact Microsoft Product Support Services to obtain a patch to correct this issue.
Here are some links for common memory related problems: 
Err Msg: "Out of Memory" Error Messages with Large Amounts of RAM Installed
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;q253912
Err Msg: Windows Protection Error in NDIS with a CPU That Is Faster Than 2.1 GHz
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;q312108
Err Msg: While Initializing Device NTKERN: Windows Protection... 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q192397
Err Msg: Insufficient Memory to Initialize Windows 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q184447
Computer May Reboot Continuously with More Than 1.5 GB of RAM 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q304943
Computer Speed and Performance May Decrease 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q259161
Err Msg: Not Enough Extended Memory Available to Run Windows 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q311367
Troubleshooting Stop 0x24 or NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM Error Messages 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q228888


Make sure you have a FRESH install of your OS on THIS motherboard and that the drive was partitioned and formatted on this motherboard. Make sure that you install the most recent drivers in the following order:
1) Chipset/Motherboard drivers (Example, VIA 4 in 1's for VIA chipsets, Intel INF and Application Accelerator for Intel chipsets, Etc.) Do this BEFORE loading any other driver!
2) Latest version of Direct X. 
3) Latest Video Card drivers. 
4) SCSI/ATA drivers
5) Lan/NIC drivers
6) Modem drivers, then any other drivers
7) Finally, install sound card drivers last. 

Also, please check to make sure your power supply can supply enough power to your system.
If the CPU is below 700 MHz, the power supply we suggest as follows: 
300 Watts with +5 Volt @ 25 amps, +12 Volt @ 10 amps, and +3.3 Volt @ 14 amps.
If the CPU speed is above 700MHz, the power supply we suggest as follows: 
350 Watt with +5V @ 30 amps, +12V @ 12 amps, and +3.3V @ 22 amps. 
For Dual Intel MB, Min. P.S. should be: 
350 Watt with +5V @ 35 amps, +12V @ 15 amps, and +3.3V @ 22 amps. 
For Dual AMD MB, Min. P.S. should be: 
400 Watt with +5V @ 38 amps, +12V @ 15 amps, and +3.3V @ 20 amps. 
Please note that these are only suggestions and the actual size of the power supply may be higher than we suggest. Also, depending on the config of your system, you may need more power than listed above. For example, running multiple hard drives, CR-Rom drives or other accessories may increase the power requirements of your system!

If that still doesn't work, then please check that the MB is not picking up EMI interference or improperly grounding against the case. Please remove the MB from the case and set it up DIRECTLY on the cardboard box it came in or some other non-static, non-conductive surface like a telephone book. Connect up everything to the MB and see if the problem persists. If this corrects the problem, you will need to electrically isolate the MB from the case. You will need to use electrical tape over the brass stand-offs that support the MB to the case and use the red paper washers between the screw heads and the MB. The red paper washers should have came with your case hardware or they can be purchased at Radio Shack or a computer store. Also double check that a motherboard standoff is NOT placed in a spot where the motherboard is not designed to be grounded, as some cases will have different standoff locations to accommodate different styled of motherboards. Also check that there are no other metal objects that could contact the motherboard or any other electrical device attached to the system, such as a metal burr, loose screw, metal rod, or any other object that could cause a short.

Please call our phone support center at 502-995-0883 if you need further assistance.


----------



## KidBlack (Nov 25, 2004)

I am having the same problem. When I shut down it stays off for about 4 minutes, then starts right back up as if I hit the power button. Has anyone found something that works to correct this problem?

Thanks

Config:
Asus P5AD2 Premium
P4 3.4GHz 800MHz FSB, 1MB L2 Cache, HT
MGE ATX Mid Tower Case with 450W Power Supply
Western Digital 200GB (WD2000JD) 7200rpm SATA Hard Drive 
512MB DDR2 533 PC2-4200 CL4 32x8 1.181 SAM 240-Pin DIMM
VGA SAPHIRE X300 SE 128MB 586L RTL


----------



## jlcostinha (Dec 2, 2004)

damn! i just have found i have the same problem!

exactly as you guys, however i dont have any PCI device attached. I also tried to install drivers in correct order, according asus technical support. 
no success.

i have bios 1009.002 which is the latest version and still same problem.

im going to reset CMOS and let you guys know it.

in meanwhile if someone find a solution plz let us know.

thanks


----------



## Javora (Aug 24, 2003)

Hmmmm, sounds like the Bios Wake-on-LAN option is stuck on for some reason. If the Intel Chip set drivers plus Intel application accelerator that sneakywild suggested does not work, then I would keep on Asus to release a Bios upgrade. BTW you all did check and make sure the Wake-on-LAN option is turned off? I sure everyone did but I thought I would double check.


----------



## jlcostinha (Dec 2, 2004)

problem persists! 

i need to disable LAN in order to resolve this issue.. this is very anoying!

anyone knows asus technical support email?

i have found a new firmware update, still beta, 1010.03 in the following link,

ftp://ftp.asuscom.de/pub/ASUSCOM/BIOS/Socket_775/INTEL_Chipset/i925x/P5AD2_Premium/

ill give it a shot this weekend, and let you guys know.


----------



## sssteve72 (Nov 4, 2004)

I never did what Asus suggested because it just seemed wrong. BUT...
Since I updated my Marvell gigabit etherenet controller driver from Microsoft update I am no longer having my computer reboot after shutdown. It was either that or the Powerware. I did them both at the same time. Unfortunately I updated the silicon image RAID drivers afterwards and my computer would get stuck on bootup and keep rebooting endlessly. Fortunately Microsoft system restore saved me. Yeah for Microsoft!!


----------



## camoura (Dec 9, 2004)

I had the very same problem yesterday. 

I am using the pc for over a month now and the problem just started to happen.

After 5 unsuccessful shutdowns, I turned my adsl modem/router off before shutting the PC down and the PC did not restart. 

Right after, I turned the modem back on again and, so far, after 12 hours, the pc is still off.

Note that I have a hub/switch between the PC and the modem. Can I infer that something coming from the Internet is restarting the PC?

Anyway, I'll update the marvell controller drivers today as pointed by sssteve72. 



P5AD2 Premium 
Bios 1008


----------



## funware (Dec 9, 2004)

*problems with boot after shutdown*

Hi

I have my own computerstore and just a week ago I sold a computer with a ASUS P5GDC Deluxe motherboard. This board dows the same thing. It just boots again after being shutdown in a couple of minutes. I have checked the bios-values and they are all disabled (wake on modem ring, wake on lan wake on keyboard yada yada) I looke all over the Internet and I can't find any solution.

This is really a big problem. argh!


----------



## camoura (Dec 9, 2004)

I am pretty much sure I found the culprit and it's called "PATTERN MATCH".

Please test this and report back.

- Right click on the network tray icon. 
- Select status
- Click on properties
- Click on configure
- Click on advanced

Now it depends on what drivers you are using.

If you just updated the drivers to the ones from windows update:

If you don't want do loose the "wake on lan" feature:

- Set "Wake from Shutdown" to "ON" and
- Set "Wake Up Capabilities" to "MAGIC PACKET" 

If you don't care about "wake on lan":

- Just set "Wake from Shutdown" to "OFF" (That's the default when you update the drivers and that's why sssteve72 reported his computer does not restart by itself anymore)

If you are still using the drivers from asus, you'll have to find similiar settings under the controller configuration. Make sure you don't choose "PATTERN MATCH".

Now, what the hell is "PATTERN MATCH"?


----------



## Jaffar (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi Guys!

I have the same problem with this board and the BIOS Ver 1010.003.

*But I think camoura has found the solution.* I just tried "Wake from Shutdown" to "OFF" method and I think this works fine. ray: 

I experienced that the symptoms are different how you shutdown the computer:

1) In Windows, when I shutdown the computer it restarted.
2) In this restart process (after the beep) when you hit the power button, the computer shuts off immediately, but never restarts again.

Conclusion: Problem must be Windows related.

gg Jaffar


----------



## tweakster (Dec 10, 2004)

moose said:


> Looking around on the web it seems obvious that many people are having this problem. I spoke to ASUS rep and he claims not to know anything about this. I suggested he does a simple search on the web :smile:


I'm surprised you got a hold of Asus tech support... I've been trying for 5 hours!!!


----------



## maurox (Dec 23, 2004)

*Same problem...*

Hi for @all,
I have a moderboard P5AD2 Premium and the same problem, shout down whit operating system (Start, Shout Down,Shout Down...) my Pc after few minuts ( 2 minuts- 10 minuts ) automatic Power UP. If I shout down whit the power button whit 4 second press my mainboard not wake up. 
I have move all setting on the bios and disconnect all periferial but this wake-up is the same. I have send my mainboard to Asus for repair but the asus have resend another mainboard whit the same bug...
I cry and is the first time Asus give me this problem....
Please if found a solution for this problem please help me!
:sigh: :sigh: :sigh: 

Best Regards!

Michieletti MAuro


----------



## camoura (Dec 9, 2004)

Have you tried changing the WOL settings like I said?


----------



## maurox (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry but this aftenoun I go to my house and check the driver for network card.
Thanks and later reply.
I hope....

Thanks in advance.

Michieletti Mauro


----------



## zomby (Dec 21, 2004)

me I dont even need to be in windows I can be in the bios, save and then quit and my pc will shut down first before turning back on by itself!!!! strange - I also have the Asus P5GD2 (not the deluxe or premium version though) I love the motehrboard, works well, but this power thing is frustrating. When pc is shut down some usb decived stays on, hows that possible? do I need to change anything here?


----------



## zomby (Dec 21, 2004)

maybe some of this might help, Ill try tonite...

http://aumha.org/win5/a/shtdwnxp.php


----------



## maurox (Dec 23, 2004)

ray: ray:

My problem is Fixed!!!
Very very Thaks for :grin: "camoura" :grin: becouse the problem is a setting of network card.
Defaul setting on my 2 network card on the line Funktion Wake up is:
Magic packet + criterio ric
Ihave change this setting whit:
Magic packet
and my personal not wake up auto!!!

Thanks for @ll and

Merry cristmas!
Best Reagard!

Michieletti Mauro :wave:


----------



## zomby (Dec 21, 2004)

OMG I finally fixed my problem - I did the same thing has you guys - I went into the configuration for my network card and change the wake up cababilities (exept I choose os controlled) and I make sure the 802.1p support port A was ON cause my board supports it and it was set Off ? anyoned its restarting and shutting down ok now, thanks guys.


----------



## zomby (Dec 21, 2004)

Overclocking can also cause trouble to not restart the computer properly, once the overclcooking is stable or creates less heat, the system retstarts and shutsdown properly


----------



## ntamat (Jan 12, 2005)

camoura said:


> Have you tried changing the WOL settings like I said?


My hero!
I have the P5AD2 Premium and had the same problem for a coupple of weeks now. Not really a problem as I can shutdown on the powersupply as well, but really enoying and a little bit "spooky" when the computer suddenly starts itself..  

Thx camoura for a solution that i compleatly missed, saved my day :heartlove


----------



## kranky (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey, thanks from here as well. 

My motherboard is a P5GDC-V and the restarts after shutdown were driving me crazy since I built the PC a couple weeks ago. I had searched like crazy for an answer before I came across this one. 

It worked! Thanks again!


----------



## razzyras (Jan 13, 2005)

I have had the same problem with my new comp that i just bought  

so for P5GDC do i just go to Device Manager - Select My Ethernet adapter- properties-advanced- wake-up capabilities 

and then turn that to just magic packet intead of magic packet and pattern match

sorry im new with this (haven't had a new comp in 4 years :S) ... and i think the p5gdc might be a little diff than p5ad2 because there doesnt seem to be any "Wake From Shutdown" field

what does wake on lan do anyways?

thanks in advance


----------

